# My terrarium



## SpaceWolf (Jan 6, 2016)

Thought I'd share my terrarium build with you all, been working on it a lot and I've let the internet inspire me.

I tried to create my own little ecosystem in there and so far it's all going as planned.

it's a 45cm*45*60 container and I'm planning on keeping 3 ghosts in here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks like a nice place for them.


----------



## SpaceWolf (Jan 6, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 6, 2016)

It looks pretty. I made a terrarium a few weeks ago. Used Dynastes tityus larvae poop dirt mixed with Quercus nigra (?) sawdust, possibly make a very good springtail media.


----------



## SpaceWolf (Jan 7, 2016)

sounds nice, well In the beginning I put way too much water in it and there was like a cm on the bottom always. Then the mycelium started to spread and some shrooms popped up. Luckily my pill bugs love shrooms xD, but then I was on a vacation and I let the terrarium dry out. Most of the mycelium is gone right now and since I started watering again I see springtails popping up everywhere I must've gotten some egg sacks when I collected my moss I guess.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 7, 2016)

Anyone remember the old terr's, they were plastic, white, with a base on the floor and clear plastic which the top half had a hole in it. Around the late 70's.


----------



## BigDazz (Sep 1, 2016)

Nice!


----------

